# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  ECKO, né en Fevrier 2016. Est-il condamné à passer sa vie au refuge ?

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* ECKO
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 6 ans 11 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 517 669 719 000 18
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger depuis : 6 ans 8 mois 








Contact


*E-mail :* contact@archedeternite.org





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 280 




 



Octobre 2016 :






N° DE PUCE :  (à venir)

NOM : ECKO

RACE : race commune 

SEXE :  Mâle 

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : Né en Février 2016 

COULEUR :  Crème

POINT SANTÉ :  Bonne 

POIDS : 22,500 kgs  en 2019 

SON ORIGINE : Chiot de Pallady 

*SON COMPORTEMENT :*  *ECKO* est toujours en  progression. Il a peur des gestes brusques , vient chercher les  friandises  et les caresses. OK congénères. Il vit dans l' enceinte du  refuge avec les autres. 

Il aura besoin d'une famille patiente  qui lui laissera le temps dont il a besoin pour évoluer. Placement en  habitation disposant d'un jardin clos impératif.


*FRAIS D'ADOPTIONS :*
de 4 mois à 7 ans : 280.00 EUROS
A partir de 8 ans et jusqu'à 9 ans : 170.00 EUROS
A partir de 10 ans : 120.00 EUROS
Chien handicapé : 120.00 Euros

Arrivera  en France, stérilisé si plus de 7 mois, identifié par puce  électronique, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin antirabique,  passeport Européen.
Une fois réservé pour être adopté. L'association  s'occupe du rapatriement des chiens en France via un transporteur  routier agréé. Les chiens ont tous les documents nécessaires pour  l'entrée sur le territoire français.

ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE  DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir chercher  leur animal en région parisienne, le jour de son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18

*Contact des bénévoles responsables d'adoption :  06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79 - 06.37.25.72.24 
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact de la bénévole responsable des familles d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org* 


Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE.
 
Adresse mail : parrainage@archedeternite.org 

A l'équarissage :

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ecko est peureux et timide avec l'homme.
Une famille patiente et douce l'aiderait à évoluer à son rythme.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Ecko* est un magnifique bébé mais encore très timide... il ne vient pas à notre contact mais s'occupe très bien des bébés.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## mamounette54

Depuis ces 3 derniers mois, elle a sauvé une cinquantaine de chiens au total, y compris de nombreux chiots. Récemment, une chienne gestante a mis au monde par césarienne 7 petits. Tous ces loulous sauvés sont autant de nouvelles bouches à nourrir et de soins à prodiguer, engendrant de nombreux frais supplémentaires, en terme de croquettes, de soins vétérinaires, de vaccination et de stérilisation. Afin de permettre aux loulous de pouvoir voyager en tout légalité et dans le cadre des normes sanitaires européennes, il est obligatoire de les faire vacciner, stériliser et leur délivrer un passeport avant leur venue en France. Le coût de ces modalités s'élèvent à environ 100 par chien.


c'est pourquoi les loulous doivent vite trouver une famille en France et quitter le refuge

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Quelle beauté ce chien, dommage qu'on ne te voit pas...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Il est ok congénères, la preuve :

----------


## Annabelle27

Magnifique, quelle prestance ! 

UP pour le bel Ecko  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Ecko* est encore un peu  sauvage avec l'homme, mais ok congénères, enfin, tout dépend desquels  car j'ai remarqué qu'il n'arrêtait pas d'aboyer sur Fili! A mon avis, il  ne devait pas bien comprendre pourquoi elle sortait de son box et  tentait de la faire rentrer "dans le rang"   
Comme on a pu le voir sur les différentes photos de Lenuta, sa relation avec sa soeur Ofelia est juste magnifique   

*Ecko* a encore besoin d'évoluer dans sa relation avec les humains afin d'intégrer sa famille à lui...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Ecko* progresse tout doucement.. j'ai quand même réussi à lui faire une petite caresse 

Bon  je crois qu'il a été surpris mais il s'est laissé faire... comme Martha  était toujours dans mes jambes, il venait aussi jusqu'à mettre sa tête  sous ma main et prendre une petite caresse.

*Ecko* joue toujours son rôle de grand frère auprès de tout les bébés

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une petite vidéo du bel Ecko :

https://youtu.be/3xav5WIC5hQ

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ecko est un très beau chien qui vit en liberté au refuge.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ecko est un chien plutôt timide.
Sa particularité : être le protecteur des chiots.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Ecko* m'a fait une belle surprise en se laissant toucher du bout des doigts sans friandise. Il nous suivait partout.
Espérons bientôt une belle surprise  


https://youtu.be/skxdhKC_g0Q

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de Salia :

J'ai fais un petit point avec Lénuta et elle dit que *Ecko* peut venir en France mais auprès d'une famille/femme responsable.

*Lénuta a écrit:*
*Ecko*

Aussi fam responsable
Toutes  les bénévoles qui sont partis au refuge, pourront dire qu'il a bien  progressé, qu'il se rapproche de plus en plus mais ça reste tellement  discret.
Si on tente d'aller plus près, hop il se sauve.
Alors la  famille qui voudra lui donner sa chance, devra s'armer de patience et  lui laisser tout le temps dont il aura besoin pour de nouveau accorder  sa confiance.

Un vrai beau gosse qui se mérite !!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

petit point avec Lénuta, et elle dit que *Ecko* peut venir en France mais auprès d'une famille/femme responsable.

*Lénuta a écrit:**Ecko*

Aussi fam responsable
Toutes  les bénévoles qui sont partis au refuge, pourront dire qu'il a bien  progressé, qu'il se rapproche de plus en plus mais ça reste tellement  discret.
Si on tente d'aller plus près, hop il se sauve.
Alors la  famille qui voudra lui donner sa chance, devra s'armer de patience et  lui laisser tout le temps dont il aura besoin pour de nouveau accorder  sa confiance.

Un vrai beau gosse qui se mérite !!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*ECKO* est toujours en  progression. Il a peur des gestes brusques , vient chercher les  friandises  et les caresses. OK congénères. Il vit dans l' enceinte du  refuge avec les autres.
*ECKO* aura besoin d'un jardin .

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## vivie maratta

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

une gentille famille svp

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ecko le meilleur ami des chiots ...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/SFGLn3OMScI

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## loup-blanc

Voici une bannière pour Ecko :




```
[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/ecko-fevrier-2016-condamne-passer-vie-refuge-155078/][img]https://zupimages.net/up/22/21/bgya.gif[/img][/url]
```

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Voici une bannière pour Ecko :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/ecko-fevrier-2016-condamne-passer-vie-refuge-155078/][img]https://zupimages.net/up/22/21/bgya.gif[/img][/url]
> ```


Merci pour lui

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Quand je vois où vivent ces chiens çà fait mal alors je prends la bannière en espérant qu'écho va attirer l'oeil d'adoptants potentiels

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Je viens de lire que Johnny avait été adopté J'espère la même chose pour ce bel Ecko ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## MARIEJOLIE

il a l'air de dire" Alors vous venez quand me chercher? " Il fait mal au coeur

----------


## Vegane7

Ne serait-il pas indiqué de faire un nouveau post pour Ecko ?...
Le dernier est https://www.facebook.com/arche.deter...78275385706596
Il est incomplet et indique qu'Ecko ne se laisse pas trop toucher.
Or j'imagine que depuis, son caractère a évolué dans le bon sens...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Aucun changement pour ce pur beau gosse so magniiiiiiiiiiiifiiiiiiiiiiiiique

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

On va y croire pour "ce beau gosse "

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Son post sur Rescue a 6 ans ::  ::

----------


## Vegane7

FB d'ECKO à partager :

https://www.facebook.com/arche.deter...78275385706596

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

UP

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Le beau *Ecko* ! aussi beau en vrai et il vient au contact prendre les caresses même si ça ne l'interesse pas autant que les friandises !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/r3Tw22ZOX70

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

UP

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## MARIEJOLIE

il a l'air de rêver sur la dernière photo que sa famille approche.............. ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> La date du prochain et dernier camion du bonheur de l'année 2022 est planifié le samedi 17 décembre.




Il y aura des heureux pourquoi pas Ecko??



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La date du prochain et dernier camion du bonheur de l'année 2022 est planifié le samedi 17 décembre.




Il y aura des heureux pourquoi pas Ecko??

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ecko demande des câlins  !! grâce à lui et Mystic on peut caresser des chiens dans la meute

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/urT5SUYXy0w

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Bien triste Noel pour Ecko et ses compagnons ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Bien triste Noel pour Ecko et ses compagnons



Oui c'est triste que certains chiens sont invisibles et passeront peut-être toute leur vie au refuge.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

2022 se termine pour Ecko de la même et triste vie ......

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Ecko* est calme et sympa, il prend les friandises, nous avons pu le caresser, lenuta dit qu'il peut venir en France

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

*Ecko est calme et sympa, il prend les friandises, nous avons pu le caresser, lenuta dit qu'il peut venir en France
*

----------

